# Popular Words First Used by William Shakespeare



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2014)

Here are some popular words that were first used by William Shakespeare, including rant, majestic and zany...http://www.wonderslist.com/popular-words-invented-by-shakespeare/


----------

